# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  family trip to nz

## Atravel

hi everyone going to newzealand in december /jan next for 3-4 weeks including flying time.  we are a family of 5 , three children 10,9,4. want to visit some friends one in wellington and one in dunedin.  how best should be use our time. should we fly directly from europe non stop or should we have stopovers.  we would like one beach week, should we go to figi or something.   all suggestions much appreciated.

----------


## jonekete

New Zealand is my one of the favorite destination for traveling, We know traveling with children is very different than traveling on your own or with other adults, so our family travel tours are a bit different than our regular adventure travel. New Zealand is such a great destination for traveling.

----------


## mikehussy

New Zealand is a very beautiful places to visit. It is safe and the people are very friendly. My favorite is the south island as the scenery is spectacular. 3 weeks is a good length of time to visit but staying in one places would mean you miss out on a lot. Although NZ is not huge it takes time to travel the distances particularly in the south where you are driving through mountain ranges.




Flights to Cape Town from London | Flights to Johannesburg from Manchester

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

New Zealand has so many tourist attraction points where people can go with family. Wellington, Queenstown Lakes, Selwyn, North Shore, Ashburton, Auckland, Waimakariri, Porirua, Christchurch, Rodney etc are best places to go with family.

----------


## riverrider

Beaches and rivers of New Zealand are world famous. Hence, if you are in there or planning to be there soon, make sure that you are visiting beaches and river for enjoying water sports like white water rafting, scuba diving, river tubing and more.

----------


## GFI

New Zealand is one of the prominent countries in the world where numbers of tourist flock every year from all over the world. I visited there couple of times which was unforgettable of mine for ever. 
Well, on a similar note I visited Dubai as well recently when festival held so I explore this destination and I can’t believe that there are so many places and activities over there such as Dubai dhow cruise, Burj Khalifa tour and lots of other activates in Dubai city tour.

----------

